# Tiger type pics



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Oebt
























Red tiger


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Bengal tiger


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice shrimp Matt. 

What kinda substrate is that?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

It's Akadama medium size.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice Matt

How big are the tanks?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The blue ones are in a 10 gal and the reds are in a 12 gal cube. The Bengal is in with the reds for now.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Matt. I can get my OEBTs to breed but the babies just don't make it into the 2nd month.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yaayyyy Matt way to go....knew it wouldn't be long before they settled in.
Congrats.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I finally got the baby issue somewhat corrected, but looking at tigers still hurts me ;-( I'm a tiger killer.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, Matt. did she mate with another red?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes there's only red tigers and yellow neos in there.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Whopee Doo....next generation on its way.


----------

